# Rumoured Trade: Rasheed to Toronto? (Sources)



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Multiple sources are reporting this rumour:

JYD, AD, Mo Pete, and filler (a future first round pick, and/or Chris Bosh, or an expiring contract, such as Lindsey Hunter)
for
Rasheed Wallace, Ruben "Kobe-Stopper" Patterson

http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp
http://www.basketball.com/cgi-bin/posters/printPost.cgi?category=fprightfeature3&at=nba1.shtml

I'm normally not one to post rumoured trades, since they are false 99% of the time, but I just find it interesting that everyone wants to ship Wallace to Toronto. He was part of the #4 pick trade talks, now more rumours. Recurring rumours usually have a touch of truth to them, ie. the Sprewell trade rumours, the Theo Ratliff rumours, etc.

Without Bosh, I say this trade is a sweet deal. Sheed would be a dominant 4/5 in the East. But I wonder how concerned MSLE would be with his background and temper?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I just love this trade, if Chris Bosh is not included

Theres so many good points to it, it's not even funny. Rasheed would dominate the East, and we get rid of JYD's fairly big contract and AD's HUGE long contract. We also get another defensive minded player in Ruben Patterson, who would be a great addition to this team.

I give all thumbs up to this trade, as long as Chris Bosh isn't involved.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

plus this trade gives us alot of cap room after the 2003-2004 season..

i also like the trade.. WITHOUT BOSH!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasheed becomes a FA after this season. He will earn $17,000,000 with whatever team he plays for this season.

So, even if he skips out on Toronto, we are left with some serious cap-space to play with, without AD, JYD, Mo, Lindsey Hunter, Montross, and Hakeem!


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

:no: Don't put anything into what basketball.com posts it's 99% :cthread: They have some :cthread: about the Jazz that has no merrit, as per official Jazz sources.:no:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

they are talking about the trade on the blazer board to check it

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49518&forumid=14


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I just love this trade, if Chris Bosh is not included
> 
> Theres so many good points to it, it's not even funny. Rasheed would dominate the East, and we get rid of JYD's fairly big contract and AD's HUGE long contract. We also get another defensive minded player in Ruben Patterson, who would be a great addition to this team.
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth.


Glen, DO THIS TRADE.... NOW!!!!!!! (as long as Bosh isn't involved )


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

our line up would probably look like this

Alvin Williams
Vince Carter
Ruber P
Chris Bosh
Rasheed Wallace

aint that bad...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> our line up would probably look like this
> 
> Alvin Williams
> ...


Michael Bradley would start, not Bosh. But that is just at first. If Bosh improves quickly, your lineup could happen, too.

I think that Lamond would start ahead of Patterson, also.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The more I think about it, the more willing I would be to include Bosh in the Rasheed deal. But only if we could be assured that Rasheed would sign an extention.

I know he has lots of potential, but Bosh hasn't actually done anything yet, whereas Rasheed is an established premier-player. I know I will get flamed for this, but maybe we are giving Bosh too much credit.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

bosh is 19 and has the potential to be a much better player then rasheed.. bosh and vince could be a lethal combo in about 4 years..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I would include Bosh in that trade, if we get Qyntel Woods, or Zach Randolph in return -- (Not happening).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> bosh is 19 and has the potential to be a much better player then rasheed.. bosh and vince could be a lethal combo in about 4 years..


Vince in 4 years will be on the down swing of his career


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

ya, i definitly like this trade, only IF bosh isnt included, because he is the future of the franchise, with carter. but even if wallace didnt sign back, they would have OVER 20 million less in cap space, garnett or mcgrady anyone?? lol they wouldnt coem to T.O. but im sure someone would.

JYD, AD, MO and Hunter and i would even throw in a lottery protected first round, for wallace patterson and maybe a second rounder?

JYD - 5 mil
AD - 13 mil
MO - 1.5 
hunter - 3.0
= 22.5

Wallace is 17
and patterson?? is he getting 5.5 million, might have to put someone else in to make it work.


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

LUV this trade... if BOSH is not included... IMO i dont think the blazers need any more fowards so we re likely 2 keep bosh (hopefully)


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Vince in 4 years will be on the down swing of his career


i doubt that...


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> i doubt that...


me too, they guy will only be 30.. look at kidd at 30, hes still tarin apart the league


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

maybe in 7 years vince will start to suck... not 4


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

i like this trade w/o bosh like most said but i dont see this trade happening sorry


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i thought these rasheed rumours were done; i guess not.

chris bosh would not be included since he can't be dealt until mid-december at the earliest. are they talking NOW so they can consummate some trade 4 months down the road? i doubt it.

however, i doubt they're talking now, anyway. i think this is another one of those make-believe rumours that pops up just because toronto has, in the past, shown _some_ interest in acquiring sheed. memphis, miami, new jersey, new york, etc all fit the bill. it's a revolving door of rasheed rumours around here.

ruben patterson should not be forgotten in this trade- the blazers are reportedly shopping this guy for almost nothing because of his miscreant behavioral record, most of it in the distant past. he is a sexual offender, remember, and although that can easily be taken out of context, it's still an important issue to consider at this point in the summer. 

last, i guess i'm alone in feeling this way but i sincerely believe that our assets are worth more to *US* than they would be to other teams- especially considering last year's campaign. i still believe grunwald should sit on his roster and take a shot with what he's already got. the trade proposed above would sell much of our depth (almost all of it) for one player who is no guarantee for superstardom. furthermore, if he walked next summer, would toronto fans be able to endure such a loss given t-mac's acrimonius departure so clear in the rearview mirror? maybe they would, but it would require assuming yet another risk. plus, imagine another 1st rounder were included here... toronto would have no draft pick next year, less depth, no wallace, and would have to play ALL their cards at attracting impactful FAs. being the only nba franchise operating outside of the united states, i wouldn't envy their position.

i don't like this trade much, i sincerely doubt that blazers fans like this trade much (in fact, they're probably rioting already), and i would believe that it's not even being discussed by these two teams. 

peace


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Multiple sources are reporting this rumour:
> 
> JYD, AD, Mo Pete, and filler (a future first round pick, and/or Chris Bosh, or an expiring contract, such as Lindsey Hunter)
> ...


Sweet deal for Toronto. Jerome Williams is expendable with the emergence of Michael Bradley and the drafting of Chris Bosh. Morris Peterson, despite of what most fans think, would be tough to let go of because it only leaves an injury-prone Vince, a questionable Lamond Murray, and an unproven Jefferies in the wings, however Patterson softens the blow. Davis is the hardest to let go, but for Sheed you can't think twice.

I'm not sure if you guys understand how good Rasheed Wallace can be in the East. He could easily be a 20/10 guy. He might even be able to play the 5 in place of AD. In both Sheed and Patterson, you get guys who are under-achievers and can also play great D. Patterson, while not the ideal Toronto Raptor, would complement Vince's game with his tough D, offensive rebounding, and inside game.

Since we aren't allowed to trade Bosh, let's just say we throw in Lindsey Hunter's expiring contract..

C Rasheed Wallace / Jerome Moiso
PF Michael Bradley / Chris Bosh
SF Ruben Patterson / Lamond Murray
SG Vince Carter / Chris Jefferies
PG Alvin Williams / Milt Palacio

That's a pretty sweet line-up if you ask me. And after Wallace's contract expires, hopefully we can re-sign him or find another big man in the FA market.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What makes Raptor fans think they will get Rasheed w/o giving up Bosh or Vince?
Nash was on portland radio and said that one thing he will not do is trade our marque player for a group of ok players, " I will only trade Rasheed for a top 15 player and what this "rumor" implys falls far short of that requirement.
Portland turned down a deal of AD Bosh mo pete for Rasheed/fillers on draft night. 
Over here they are still talking about a vince carter trade, but Rasheed did say in Vegas " AS Long as Nash is the GM I will be a blazer"
Keep dreaming, nothing will happen without Vince or Bosh


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> What makes Raptor fans think they will get Rasheed w/o giving up Bosh or Vince?
> Nash was on portland radio and said that one thing he will not do is trade our marque player for a group of ok players, " I will only trade Rasheed for a top 15 pick and what this "rumor" implys falls far short of that requirement.
> Portland turned down a deal of AD Bosh mo pete for Rasheed/fillers on draft night.
> ...


We didn't create these rumours. We are just commenting on them. If you look through the posts the common theme is that most of us don't think this trade is a possibility, but it is interesting nonetheless. Especially during this part of the summer, where there isn't much to talk about.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Why would they want AD's horriable contract while they have Rasheeds 19mil comming of the books next year?
Bosh cant be traded untill december 15th so he wont be included in any deal so Portland will not trade sheed unless it means VC is comming out west.
I wouldnt put any stock in those rumor websites at all, Portland fans had scources saying that Vince carter was being dangled to get rasheed and did that pan out ......No.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

why would anyone give vince for rasheed??? the blazers would be ripping us off


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

i think it would be

C - Moiso/ Bradley/ Bateer
PF - Sheed/ Bosh
SF - Patterson/ Murray
SG - Carter/ Jeffries
PG - Alvin/ Palacio

or something like that


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Glen do the trade without Bosh, if they wan't Bosh then they got to send Randolph or Derek Anderson in return.

Anderson would give us great depth at G then, he could play the 3 at times as well.

For now Glen send Ad, Mo pete, jyd:heart: Hunter
in return for Wallace and Randolph or Anderson

Dream lineup for Raps

PG Williams
Sg Carter
SM Murray
PF Bradley
C Wallace


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

good trade if BOSH IS NOT included!

worst trade ever if Bosh is included! (Even worst them GG re-signing Hakeem!)


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 
> 
> For now Glen send Ad, Mo pete, jyd:heart: Hunter
> in return for Wallace and Randolph or Anderson


i'll tell you that wont happen


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I can tell you now that on portland radio (910 the fan) they mentioned these "rumors" but said they were just a suggestion (offer) from Toronto but Nash basically laughed at it. He also said since the fans of portland want a change other gm's around the leauge are trying to low ball the blazers and nash wont have any of it. There were talks about sending Vince this way but those talks have died, He also said that a chance of a major trade invlolving Rasheed is very small.
And That Rasheed will be starting at the 3 while Zach will start at the 4. So Dont get your hopes up on any trade with Portland. The only players on the block right now are
Ruben Patterson
Jeff McInnis
Damon Stoudamire (yea right)
and that is it, There have been many many teams who want Rasheed espically in the east. You rap fans are all getting your pantys in a wad when reports were comming out on a vince Carter rumor but that didnt go through so you cant belive all these phony "rumors"


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> I can tell you now that on portland radio (910 the fan) they mentioned these "rumors" but said they were just a suggestion (offer) from Toronto but Nash basically laughed at it. He also said since the fans of portland want a change other gm's around the leauge are trying to low ball the blazers and nash wont have any of it. There were talks about sending Vince this way but those talks have died, He also said that a chance of a major trade invlolving Rasheed is very small.
> And That Rasheed will be starting at the 3 while Zach will start at the 4. So Dont get your hopes up on any trade with Portland. The only players on the block right now are
> Ruben Patterson
> ...


...thats panties not pantys .....


anyways... When you say that Nash laughed at TO's offer, you forgot to leave out how other GMs laugh at Nash's offer's to move criminals like Patterson and Stoudamire, and a wanna-be point guard in Jeff McInnis.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

No deal will happen without Bosh included. If Sheed is included then Raptor fans are dreaming if they think they wouldn't be givin up Bosh or Carter, at this point Id rather have Bosh.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i really dont think rasheed is worth giving up bosh or carter.. we could get a much better offer from another team..

Siouxperior 

if you think rasheed is not on the block you must be a crazy.. he's a free agent at the end of the season and he is just bad news.. i bet the blazers would do the kenyon martin trade in a heart beat.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

If 'Sheed signs an extension, tbh, I'd trade for 'Sheed, Woods, Patterson for Vince and AD. Yeah, flame me all y ou want, and Canada's gonna be upset, but I just dont think vince has the heart of a champion.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> If 'Sheed signs an extension, tbh, I'd trade for 'Sheed, Woods, Patterson for Vince and AD. Yeah, flame me all y ou want, and Canada's gonna be upset, but I just dont think vince has the heart of a champion.


Two seasons of on-and-off injuries will do that to a man. Vince is back, Toronto fans believe in him, and we should give him all a chance before saying he doesn't have the heart of a champion.

Vince is a much better athelete than Rasheed Wallace, and that deal I would not do.

Antonio, although old, is still a valueable player, and I would rather have him than Patterson.

So no, I wouldn't do that trade.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i say bosh and carter are better then woods and rasheed.. so why do that trade?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

BTW, I said that I would do that trade. I never proposed it, just commenting on something i would do . BTW, I never included Bosh in that trade and I feel as if Vince might be the better athlete, but Sheed is the better bball player in terms of skills and knowledge. vince doesnt really have a great J...and no I dont loose faith in him because of his injuries, I've always had this feeling (and it's not because he went to get his diploma the day of game 7 either). I guess we're all entitled to our opinions. And I also doubt this trade is going to happen, as well as any trades invovling Sheed to the Raptors.

I really have to watch the BTW's I use in one post...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> vince doesnt really have a great J...


That's your opinon, but I think its a crazy one. Vince has one of the nicest jumpers in the NBA!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> That's your opinon, but I think its a crazy one. Vince has one of the nicest jumpers in the NBA!


man.. this fanofall is what i call a BAND wAGON JUMPER.. i bet he's all up carters *** when he's doing good...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Your cant really compare Rasheed and vince, They are totally diffrent players, Vince may be the better athlete but Rasheed has a better all around game.
Sheed is a top 10 talent but does not play to his potential.
If you think Vince/Bosh are better than Sheed/Woods, Just wait and see, Bosh and Woods are still very young and both have huge upsides but are both diffrent. Bosh could be a Duncan or unlce cliffy type of player and Woods could be a Finley/T-mac type of player.
Just think Toronto could of had Zach Randolph and Qyntel woods both on your team.
How much did Bosh average in the summer leauge?
Woods averaged 29ppg and Zach averaged 21ppg.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Woods averaged 29ppg and Zach averaged 21ppg.


Those guys are 3 years older than Bosh. In three years, Bosh won't even bother with the summer leagues. 

Edit: Hey, 250.. I'm a 6th man now..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Im not trying to bate, I just wanted to know how much Bosh averaged at age 19.
3 years ago when Zach came in he was only 19 and averaged 30ppg in the spl.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Im not trying to bate, I just wanted to know how much Bosh averaged at age 19.
> 3 years ago when Zach came in he was only 19 and averaged 30ppg in the spl.


and now he's averaging 21?? i dont think it really matters.. we all know bosh has way more potential then zach.. zach might be a better player now.. but its to early to tell..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

You cant say that Bosh is going to be head and shoulders better than Zach. They are both low post scorers. Both have the talent to be 20/10 players.
Do you have a crystal ball in front of you??:laugh: 
Zach averaged 30ppg at age 19 but this year averaged more assist because of Qyntel had most of the touches. 
Saying this player is going to be WAY better that this player is way to premature, Bosh hasnt even played a real nba game yet, Potential dosent mean *^%^, Look at rasheed wallace for instance, When they were playing the lakers in 98-99 Shaq said that Sheed can be a top 3 player in the leauge.Its up to the player.
Bosh maybe 6'11 but thats because he has a 2 foot long neck and playes like hes 6'9.While zach lacks a neck has a wingspan of 7'6 and playes like hes 6'11.
I understand your a raptor homer, and Im obviously a blazer homer so we will never agree on anything.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i said bosh has more potential.. he can hit three'z run the floor like a deer.. and has a great post game.. he's long 6"11 with a 7"3 wing span.. cmon man open your eyes


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Im not saying that Bosh isnt going to be good, He runs the floor like a SG and if he adds weight he is going to be scary when and if he playes to his potential. Zach is also going to be very good. He averaged 23 ppg in the playoffs as a starter but yet again he is a diffrent player than Bosh, Bosh is a finess,smooth player similar to a young KG , on the other hand Zach is a down low bruiser much like how Charles Barkely muscled around defenders and has the softest hands in the game, and is a very good passer.
BOTH are going to put up huge numbers in the near feature.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i would rather have Bosh than Randolph in the long run. how can you not see that Bosh has more potential than Randolph? oh, and Randolph has not proven that he's a star YET. 

now bout the trade, Siouxperior, you can make all these statements all you like about how it's not happening blah blah blah, but it's just a proposed offer from TO and us TO fans are simply commenting on that we would likely ship out such a deal to get Sheed. we're not saying it's fair on both sides or both are of equal value to each team, we're just saying we would do such a deal from a TO perspective.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> i'll tell you that wont happen



agree with Dathomieyouhate, they seem reluctant to deal Wallace, why would they deal Randolph, their replacement for 'Sheed......horrible idea that will never happen


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> man.. this fanofall is what i call a BAND wAGON JUMPER.. i bet he's all up carters *** when he's doing good...


Err no. Maybe I like all the teams, but it certainly isnt because I'm a band wagon hopper.  That was pretty baseless,...but instead of flaming you back, I think I'll move on with life and not act like an immature human being.

BTW, speedythief, nicest doesnt mean that his jumper is a good one. My friend thinks that Ginoboli has an ugly jumper but he's a solid shooter.

And BTW Sioux, summer leagues dont show much  (read deaven george).



> i said bosh has more potential.. he can hit three'z run the floor like a deer.. and has a great post game.. he's long 6"11 with a 7"3 wing span.. cmon man open your eyes


I am all for Bosh. I really like him and think he'll be a great player, but saying that he can hit 3's and has a great post game is a bold statement for a guy who hasnt played a second in the NBA. From what we have seen in college and the summer leagues, Bosh has hit 3's and has displayed some nice post moves. Doesnt mean that that'll translate into NBA success however.



> Saying this player is going to be WAY better that this player is way to premature, Bosh hasnt even played a real nba game yet, Potential dosent mean *^%^, Look at rasheed wallace for instance, When they were playing the lakers in 98-99 Shaq said that Sheed can be a top 3 player in the leauge.Its up to the player.Its up to the player.
> Bosh maybe 6'11 but thats because he has a 2 foot long neck and playes like hes 6'9.While zach lacks a neck has a wingspan of 7'6 and playes like hes 6'11.


Agreed on potential. However, Bosh doesnt have a 2 ft long neck nor does he play like 6'9". Heck, we dont know how tall he plays yet cos he hasnt played a second in the real NBA. I'm not sure Zach has a wingspan of 7'6", a normal human being has the same wingspan that's his height, so usually they only vary by a few inches. Zach does not play like he's 6'11", at least I dont feel so, but I do feel that he plays bigger than he is (not taller but bigger).

And Randolph isnt going anywhere, though I know GG wanted him in the draft and still does.



> and now he's averaging 21?? i dont think it really matters.. we all know bosh has way more potential then zach.. zach might be a better player now.. but its to early to tell..


One last thing when scanning the thread. Zach played in more than one spl. And we dont all know that bosh has "way more potential" than zbo, because potential cant be measured. We can all have our own opinions and such, but you just cant measure potential.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice recap fanofall. But Zach does have a 7'6 wingspan , I didnt belive it at first but when U see him in person You can tell he has freakishly long arms. Im not sure if having a 7'6 wingspan while standing 6'9 1/2 makes him play taller


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

FanOfAll - your comment bout VC not having a good jumper is, well, idiotic. anyone will tell you that Vince is a very good jump shooter.

and i once again state, Randolph has not proven he is an NBA star YET.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry for the posts above, that's my brother...He has a low nba-b-ball IQ. Anyway, Portland has NO reason to do this trade. With T-Dot fans crying "We will not trade Bosh" ect. ect. Portland will not take on AD"s contract , the others are just garbage. A 1st round pick? oh yay, With 'Sheed and a healthy Carter....Toronto would go deep in the playoffs. Sorry, but this 'rumor' is coming from Dime magazine, ZERO validity. You Raptor fans should know better by now, how many times did 'rumor' sites get your hopes up, and nothing happens? This is like the 4th time 'Sheed has been 'going to Toranto' Which will not happen. AD,Mo, Wiliams for 'Sheed, Patterson ? Maybe, if Nash goes on a week long crack binge.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Sorry for the posts above, that's my brother...He has a low nba-b-ball IQ. Anyway, Portland has NO reason to do this trade. With T-Dot fans crying "We will not trade Bosh" ect. ect. Portland will not take on AD"s contract , the others are just garbage. A 1st round pick? oh yay, With 'Sheed and a healthy Carter....Toronto would go deep in the playoffs. Sorry, but this 'rumor' is coming from Dime magazine, ZERO validity. You Raptor fans should know better by now, how many times did 'rumor' sites get your hopes up, and nothing happens? This is like the 4th time 'Sheed has been 'going to Toranto' Which will not happen. AD,Mo, Wiliams for 'Sheed, Patterson ? Maybe, if Nash goes on a week long crack binge.


Nash wont make this trade... and especially more so after all has been said and done in the west this summer.

Portland nowhere near the top now, and it's finally sunk in to that apple dude it's time to rebuild... and there's no way they are going to trade sheed and his expiring contract plus the lux tax relief.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

True fans dont realize Wallce 19 mill on or off the books, Portland are still over cap space, they sign anyone for a max contract. But at least they get a decent defensive mind role player who knows how to win, a decent swingman will be let go anytime they want in Peterson, get a hustler in J WIlliams.

Good deal for both team imo.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> True fans dont realize Wallce 19 mill on or off the books, Portland are still over cap space, they sign anyone for a max contract. But at least they get a decent defensive mind role player who knows how to win, a decent swingman will be let go anytime they want in Peterson, get a hustler in J WIlliams.
> 
> Good deal for both team imo.


 :laugh: :laugh: 

How? Portland takes on a horrible contract , the other 2 wouldn't see the light of day in Portland. This deal has about 0.00001% of happening.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> FanOfAll - your comment bout VC not having a good jumper is, well, idiotic. anyone will tell you that Vince is a very good jump shooter.
> 
> and i once again state, Randolph has not proven he is an NBA star YET.


Sorry maybe I wasnt clear. I meant that bye not having a verygood jumper, hes not that great of a shooter, which you guys have to admit, is true. He might have a "good" jumper in terms of technique though, but I wasnt talking about that.

Zach has shown flashes of stardom however. Blazers fans always point towards the POR-DAL series of late for a great example. 10 years down the stretch however, I feel as if Bosh and ZBo will have similar #'s. (Again, this is just my opinion, not something a statement or anything so watch the flaming here).



> ...He has a low nba-b-ball IQ.


Great relationship between the two of you


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry maybe I wasnt clear. I meant that bye not having a verygood jumper, hes not that great of a shooter, which you guys have to admit, is true. He might have a "good" jumper in terms of technique though, but I wasnt talking about that.


 :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> Zach has shown flashes of stardom however. Blazers fans always point towards the POR-DAL series of late for a great example. 10 years down the stretch however, I feel as if Bosh and ZBo will have similar #'s. (Again, this is just my opinion, not something a statement or anything so watch the flaming here).
> 
> ...


Mo Pete has also shown flashes of stardom as well, but that doesn't mean he's going to be one.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

No thnx, We'll keep 'Sheed....


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

hahah nice picture...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Is Vince a great shooter? Nope. Not many are great shooters. I never said he wasnt a good shooter however  :laugh: 

I never said ZBo will be a star. I personally think he will be, but that's just me. I also dont think Mo Pete will ever be more than another wing player :no:.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if any of you remember this, but this dunk was one of the best posterizing dunks I have ever seen. AD looked like he wanted to get out of the way lol... And 'Sheed came up and threw down a nasy WINDMILL dunk right on Davis.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

They wouldn't call him for the charge, cuz it was a sick dunk and the NBA likes that, but it looks like maybe they could have. (I just felt like defending A.D. Not sure why cuz I hate him)


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/0001Video/wallace_r_oop_022401.avi

Something similar to this..


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

good god. Nice post on the avi. :yes:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

The back part of AD's foot is in the no-charge zone. Not sure about the rules of of feet and what part's have to be in to count and stuff though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn awesome trade if bosh aint included but i am thinkin becozu tha west is so strong this year tha blazers cant lose sheed damn tha lakers,wolves


----------

